# shoveler for hire



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

im in braintree mass, can travel to surrounding towns easily. i dont yet have a plow for my truck so ive been shoveling for drivers...some guys only wanted me for one storm, im looking to be hired for the rest of the season if possible. PM me or leave a reply and ill PM you my number.


----------



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure if the Hingham area is too far for you to go?


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

thats not bad...where abouts just so i can have a time reference?


----------



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

all around Main St/ 228. Also Scituate


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

thats not bad its about a 20 minute ride to main street in hingham. ill pm you my number and go from there.


----------

